# This made me smile....



## K831 (Jan 14, 2010)

True... who knows, funny.. you bet! 

http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/mis/1539838256.html


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 14, 2010)

LOL.
Yeah I've seen it before. Funny story, but I doubt its true.


----------



## masurai (Jan 14, 2010)

Now that's a good one


----------



## K831 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> LOL.
> Yeah I've seen it before. Funny story, but I doubt its true.



Yea, pretty unlikely.... well, the basis could be true... but if so, it is surely embellished.

I love his final quote; "An armed society makes a civil society!"


----------

